# Activity level during 2 ww?



## louise007 (Feb 11, 2009)

Dear all I am on 2ww from ED IVF.ET was on Monday.
Do people resume normal activity straight after or stay bed bound for days?
Any advice apprechiated
Louise x


----------



## becks46 (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi

I'm in the middle of my 2ww with Donor Eggs, I had ET last Thursday in Spain and I just took it easy on Thursday and then have taken it easy for the last few days, was told not to do any strenuous exercise and I took 2 day off work but now I am back at work and finding it very difficult to concentrate.


----------



## dizzy76 (Oct 24, 2008)

hi,

We have just had our 3rd ICSI (im currently on the 2ww), during my 2nd ICSI, i was told to do nothing for at least 7 days, this time i was told the opposite - rest, have short strolls, mild activity, no sex , and i was told i could go to the gym even - treadmill / bikes only.
I havent mind you! I rested on the day of EC, then have took it easy ever since, having short strolls, naps and im feeling as though i've done everything i can.  We dont test for another week (25th June)

Good luck to you, hope this has helped! 

Vicky xx


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi

I am on 2ww , after FET at IM i was told to rest for 1 day then resume normal activities that are not strenuous.

just take care of yourself.

jenny


----------



## dizzy76 (Oct 24, 2008)

Good luck too Jenny   Hope its a speedy 2ww for you. When do you test?

Vicky xx


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi Vicky

How are you feeling ? hope your are doing well.

I test this friday - feeling very scared !!! Time seems to be going both fast and slow and same time its very strange i just want to known now but also scared its a BFN as no major signs that its worked apart from sore boobs but has that last time too and it was a BFN. I done acupunture this time so maybe thats help them implant.

Jenny


----------



## dizzy76 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi Jenny 

Im the same. Willing it to be test day and not wanting to see a -ve yet. This is our 3rd go...!  we both get a BFP this week. I dreamt i had a bleed last night and then POAS and it was +ve, so i did 4 more as i didnt believe them, we'll see if that comes true. Im so nervous. We have a blood test at 8.30am on thursday to see.. I darent POAS beforehand.

Only symptoms i have are AF cramps. Had these since 4dpt, then they stopped and they appeared again yesterday/today but stopped again now. No sore boobs, feel sickly but i think this is nerves more than anything.  

Vicky xx


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Thinking of you vicky, will send you lots of BFP prayers for thursday.

let me know how it goes.

jenny


----------



## dizzy76 (Oct 24, 2008)

I will hun. Same to you. Thinking you and sending  
Vicky
xx


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi,

I have had 2 tx, 1-IVF and 1 FET, first 1 did nothing for first week =BFN
2nd did  nothing for for few days = BFN
But was told to do what I felt best doing, if you are not 1 to sit about doing nothing then this is likely to stress you out more which is not good.  If you are normally someone always on the go then it may be best to keep as 'normal' (yeah right normal on 2ww Ha) as poss.
with my next tx I am planning to rest after ET and return to work next day maybe taking a 1/2 day but my manager is very good and will not let me do to much.

think I waffled a little there - hope it helps.

Good luck
xx


----------



## louise007 (Feb 11, 2009)

Dear Ladies
Thanks you all sooo much for your advice and kind wishes.I had to go back to work this week and so havent had much choice re rest.I test on Friday.Good luck to Jenny who tests then and best of luck to all you other lovely ladies who are about to test soon
louise x


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi Louise,

not long till friday - how are you feeling ?

I am scared as may be last attempt due to cost of IVF. i have got sore boobs and am tired but last time i felt that too and it was a BFN. I am hopefully but scared that my dreams wont come true and dont know how i will gwt up and go to work etc as its so unfair.

Praying of a BFP for us all !!!

take care & stay away from pee sticks no matter how tempting!

jenny


----------



## dizzy76 (Oct 24, 2008)

Im still away from the pee sticks lol... I am having my blood test at 830am. How i havent tested Lord only knows lol...

Jenny / Louise - good luck to you both too..

Vicky xx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
just wanna wish you good luck on this horrid 2ww lets hope we all get our dreams   

kirst x


----------



## tegk68 (Jan 20, 2006)

I was told to carry on as normal. Short of running a marathon and sitting in a hot bath for hours everything else was absolutely fine. As a result I'm still jogging etc.

GOOD LUCK to everyone


----------



## louise007 (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi testing tomorrow-blood test at 9.15 result after 4pm.
As time getting closer feeling more nervous.cant help but interpret /misinterpret every physical experience as a sign..DH has something gasto-sickness etc ..now i feel dizzy /nausea..highly likely to be gasto too but mind playing overtime!
Jenny what time is your test?
Lots of luck to you all.
louise


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

good luck for tom louise 
kirst x


----------



## dizzy76 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi ladies,

It was a BFP!!!!!! Totally in shock lol!!!

Jenny/Louise - have you tested yet>?
Best of luck to you both.

Vicky xx


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi

Congrats vicky!!!!!

I tested at 6pm last night BFP, blood test this am but dont get results till 3pm.

I am so upset, i cant cope!

jen


----------



## tegk68 (Jan 20, 2006)

Jenny and Dizzy that's wonderful news


----------



## dizzy76 (Oct 24, 2008)

Jenny! Thats fab congrats hun! Please let me know what your result is will you. Mine was 38 and the ward like it to be 50+. I've done tests, they are +ve and the ward confirmed im pg, i have to have repeat bloods on saturday to check the hcg levels are rising.

Vicky xx


----------



## louise007 (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi ladies
test was negative.
Have been absolutely devastated.Really thoght a second DE IVf would be successful ..especially as did every  thing by the book e.g food I ate and liFe on hold for 2WW.
makes me feel very pessimistic re the frozen ones ever working.
But Wonderful news -Jenny and Dizzy.(Sorry to post such a depressing message)
Louise x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi louise - really sorryto hear you got bfn, thinking of you  

kirst x


----------



## tegk68 (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm so very sorry Louise  . Thinking of you especially today.


----------



## dizzy76 (Oct 24, 2008)

Our HCG levels had doubled yesterday so all good. 

Louise - im am so so sorry hun i really am. Take good care of you and hubby.
xxx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

dizzy thats great news keep going honey, take care
kirst x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies just to let you know we got our   this morning, really pleased but mega scared just wnt this one to stay with us all the way  

kirst x


----------



## dizzy76 (Oct 24, 2008)

Congrats hun! Sending you sticky vibes.  

Vicky xx


----------

